
Why does putting a dot after the URL remove login information? - rahuldottech
https://superuser.com/q/1467958/432540
======
arcboii92
This is really interesting! I just tried visiting a random nytimes article,
which was over my free quota (because everyone on HN seems to have
subscriptions at every news website).

I then changed the url to nytimes.com. AND IT LOADED! Wow. My free article
limit on every website just doubled.

~~~
asxd
I think in almost every case you can also just clear your cookies for that
site after reaching the free limit.

~~~
skinnymuch
This is much quicker, no?

